# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  thư viện tra cứu các hàm VB (giao diện tiếng việt) VBLIB - 2.5.2

## metoodiep247

Tên chương trình: VBLib
Phiên bản: 2.5.2
Tác giả: VBClub
Chức năng: Chương trình thư viện dành cho dân lập trình Visual Basic



> http://www.mediafire.com/?uujy4jemwlk

----------

